# Yellow snot/ mucus left nostril only- no cough



## AgarTheWarmblood (25 May 2014)

Hi, 
need people's advice on what they think might be up with my horse. He has thick yellow snot coming out of his left nostril and a swollen left gland, but no cough or loss of appetite. 
He seemed a bit grumpy today but hasn't been off his food or coughing whilst I've had him in and will let me touch the swollen gland so don't think it's too painful. 
He hasn't got a fever and temp is fine. 
He's been a bit wheezy for the last week when I rode him but still no cough, just a couple of snorts to clear his nose/ throat whilst warming up. 
As it's the bank holiday I won't be able to call the vet until Tuesday unless it's an emergency. 
I've left him in for the night and haven't and won't be riding him until he's right again. 
What do people recommend I do? And what do you this this is? Just a simple infection or something worse? 
Thanks.


----------



## frostyfingers (25 May 2014)

All I would say is don't leave it too long...... Mine had a snotty nose for a couple of days but was otherwise in good form and galloping round the field quite happily.  We are now on week 6 of being off the road, on our 3rd set of antibiotics, 4th pot of Sputulosin and apparently no nearer getting it sorted.  He's been scoped and samples have shown a deep seated bacterial infection.  I'm convinced I should have acted more quickly.


----------



## Booboos (25 May 2014)

Can you call your vet and ask if the horse needs to be seen as an emergency or whether it can wait till Tuesday?

It could be a sinus problem, a foreign object, etc. you really need the vet out to have a look.


----------



## flojo (25 May 2014)

It's unlikely to be infection if the discharge is yellow. Infection usually produces green mucous.


----------



## twiggy2 (25 May 2014)

sounds like a sinus problem


----------



## Zuzzie (25 May 2014)

Does the discharge smell?  If its a sinus infection (which is commonly caused by a rotten tooth) then it most probably would smell revolting.


----------



## AgarTheWarmblood (25 May 2014)

Zuzzie said:



			Does the discharge smell?  If its a sinus infection (which is commonly caused by a rotten tooth) then it most probably would smell revolting.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't smell, would his gland still be swollen if it was to do with his teeth?


----------



## AgarTheWarmblood (25 May 2014)

Have spoken to the emergency vet who doesn't think it's worth an emergency call out.
Probably sinusitis or respiratory infection in her opinion. 
Keeping him separated off from the other horses for now and will check him tomorrow morning and night to see if there's any change. 
Will be getting the vet out on Tuesday to double check it's nothing serious. 

Thanks for all the suggestions guys


----------



## HaffiesRock (25 May 2014)

My pony has hay fever and sometimes gets a quite alarming illuminous yellow snot. Vet came out and said as it didn't smell and there was no temperature to leave it alone. I now use a nasal spray when the snot turns yellow. It tends to be springtime so vet thinks it is a reaction to a particular pollen.It only ever lasts a couple of days. 

I would keep an eye on your horse and if still eating and drinking fine, I'd wait to call the vet until Tuesday.


----------



## AgarTheWarmblood (25 May 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			My pony has hay fever and sometimes gets a quite alarming illuminous yellow snot. Vet came out and said as it didn't smell and there was no temperature to leave it alone. I now use a nasal spray when the snot turns yellow. It tends to be springtime so vet thinks it is a reaction to a particular pollen.It only ever lasts a couple of days. 

I would keep an eye on your horse and if still eating and drinking fine, I'd wait to call the vet until Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, this is more reassuring that I'm just overreacting haha, does your pony's glands swell up too with this or just snotty? And is it both nostrils?


----------



## HaffiesRock (25 May 2014)

It varies. Usually its just one nostril, and he sometimes goes a little quiet but always eats and drinks. I do worry when it happens but vet says he probably just feels a bit stuffy like we do with hay fever. He does sneeze a lot though so I dont work him. He is also happy to let me give him the spray. He is usually a mardy bum so it must help.


----------



## AgarTheWarmblood (25 May 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			It varies. Usually its just one nostril, and he sometimes goes a little quiet but always eats and drinks. I do worry when it happens but vet says he probably just feels a bit stuffy like we do with hay fever. He does sneeze a lot though so I dont work him. He is also happy to let me give him the spray. He is usually a mardy bum so it must help.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, Thanks... Fingers crossed it's something similar and manageable like this.


----------



## Sneedy (26 May 2014)

It sounds like sinusitis to me. It would smell if it was caused by a rotten tooth, but there doesn't always have to be a tooth involved.

My chap had sinusitis (due to a rotten tooth) last year, his gland was also swollen. I'd definitely get your vet to have a look on Tuesday!


----------



## Micky (26 May 2014)

Or maybe a problem with a tooth???


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (26 May 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			It varies. Usually its just one nostril, and he sometimes goes a little quiet but always eats and drinks. I do worry when it happens but vet says he probably just feels a bit stuffy like we do with hay fever. He does sneeze a lot though so I dont work him. He is also happy to let me give him the spray. He is usually a mardy bum so it must help.
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be a lot of this sort of thing around just now - I wonder if the pollen is particularly bad this year?  My mare had a course of antibiotics for a very similar thing.  She's had sinusitis in the past, so we thought it was that again, but that time she was very down and listless, and off her food.  This time she's been fine except for the snot and a cough, which I noticed was very much better on the rainy days we've had.

HaffiesRock - what nasal spray do you use?  I might give it a go for my horse!


----------



## AgarTheWarmblood (28 May 2014)

Just to update you all... 
The vet has been out this morning and has said it's sinusitis.
He's got a 5 day course of antibiotics and can be turned out in the day but kept in at night. 
She said feeding him from the floor, including his hay would be good for loosening off the mucous and is happy with everything else. 

Thanks for your ideas and help guys!


----------



## applecart14 (29 May 2014)

Usually discharge like this is caused by a bacterial infection in the respiratory tract. 

If discharge is out of one nostril only, this can indicate a sinus infection, or a bacterial infection in the guttural pouch.  Maybe your vet will be able to put a camera into the nose (called scoping) and find out if there is anything nasty present.

Its a simple procedure done under sedation. The only problem is sometimes it can be a bu**er to get a camera into the gutteral pouches as they are renowed for being awkward to access.  This happened to my horse for recurrent nosebleeds but they couldn't find anything wrong with him.


----------



## Tnavas (29 May 2014)

Grumpy Herbert said:



			There seems to be a lot of this sort of thing around just now - I wonder if the pollen is particularly bad this year?  My mare had a course of antibiotics for a very similar thing.  She's had sinusitis in the past, so we thought it was that again, but that time she was very down and listless, and off her food.  This time she's been fine except for the snot and a cough, which I noticed was very much better on the rainy days we've had.

HaffiesRock - what nasal spray do you use?  I might give it a go for my horse!
		
Click to expand...

Pollen itself can actually make the discharge yellow as it contains masses of inhaled pollen. Do you have a large number of trees around. 

As there is no temperature it sounds like it's not an infection - a raised temperature is a good indicator of infection. A dental problem can cause swelling on the jaw.

You could help clear the snot by rubbing a little Vicks Vapour Rub at the base of the nostril


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (30 May 2014)

Yes, loads of trees, and fields and fields of the dreaded oil seed rape!  No temperature and she's happy in herself, eating well and whizzing round the field.  Will give the Vicks a go.


----------



## Sneedy (30 May 2014)

AgarTheWarmblood said:



			Just to update you all... 
The vet has been out this morning and has said it's sinusitis.
He's got a 5 day course of antibiotics and can be turned out in the day but kept in at night. 
She said feeding him from the floor, including his hay would be good for loosening off the mucous and is happy with everything else. 

Thanks for your ideas and help guys! 

Click to expand...

Out of interest did your vet check your horse's teeth / mouth to see if there is a primary cause of the sinusitis?  You can have primary sinusitis but you need to make sure something else isn't causing the infection.

Hopefully there is nothing else going on and the antibiotics will sort it


----------

